#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  بعض الإختراعات التي أفادت البشريه

## ابن مصر

هنا عزيزي الزائر ستجد بعض الإختراعات التي أفادت البشريه والتي أوجدتها هنا بأسلوب مبسط وعلى شكل نقاط ليسهل فهمها ويتسطيع الإنسان معرفة تدرج الإختراعات وتطورها على مر السنين وحبذا لو تم طباعة الصفحة والإحتفاظ بها فقط تحتاج إليها يوماً ما 


- الساعــــــات -


إخترع جربرت دورياك أول ساعه ذات ثقاله وذلك عام 999م 

إبتكر رائد الفضاء الهولندي كريستيان هيوغنز عام 1657 أول ساعة ذات رقاص 

يعتبر رائد الفضاء والساعاتي الإنكليزي جورج غراهام أول من إستخدم كلمة كرونومتر أي مقياس الوقت 

سنة 1736م حقق الساعاتي الإنكليزي جون هاريسون صناعة أول كرونومتر للتجربه من الخشب 

وضع هذا الكرنومتر قيد العمل عام 1761م أي بعد اربعه وعشرون عاماً من تجربته تقريباً 

إبتكر الإسكتلندي الكسندر باين عام 1840م الساعه الكهربائيه 

يعود الفضل للساعاتي الفرنس انطوان روديية في إبتكار أول منبه صباحي وذلك في عام 1847 

منذ العام 1920م بدأت الدراسات حول طريقة إستعمال الكوارتز داخل الساعات ككاشف للذبذبات الكهربائيه 

في عام 1929م حقق الساعاتي الأمريكي وارين الفين ماريزون إختراع أول ساعه تعمل بواسطة كاشف للذبذبه الكهربائيه 

أطلق الكيميائي الأمريكي ويللارد فيليبي مبادئ صناعة الساعه الذريه عام 1948م وحاز على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1960 

يعود إختراع ساعة اليد إلى الفرنسي لويس كارتييه والسويسري هانز ويلزدروف وذلك في عام 1904 

لإخترع بومارشيه عام 1755م للماركيزه دوبومبادور ساعة تعبأ بدون مفتاح 

اول ساعة تعبأ اوتوماتيكياً إخترعها الساعاتي الفرنسي إي ال برليه وذلك في عام 1775 

إبتكر هانز وايلز دورف وفريقه الرولكس أول ساعة ذات علبه محكمة السد وذلك في عام 1926 

سوقت أول ساعه كوارتز بفضل شركة سايكو مابين عامي 1969-1970 

إبتكرت الشركه السويسريه رولكس اول ساعه للغطس وذلك في عام 1953 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- الطاقة النووية -

بعد سلسله من الأبحاث توصل الفيزيائي الإيطالي انريكو فرمي إلى إكتشاف ما سماه بالمفاعل الذري وذلك في كانون الأول عام 1942 

بدأ اول انجاز صناعي للمفاعل النووي في الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه في عام 1951م 

باشر اول مركز نووي مدني عمله في حزيران 1954م في مدينة أوبننسك قربموسكو في روسيا 

إكتشف الفيزيائي الأمريكي من أصل الماني البرخت بيث عام 1938م حلقة التحولات النوويه الحراريه والتي عرفت بإسم حلقة بيث نسبة إليه وهي تشرح مصدر الطاقه الشمسيه والكوكبيه 

وضع الفيزيائي البريطاني جون لاوسن عام 1957م الشروط التي يجب أن تنفذها بلاسما التريتيوم لكي تشتعل وتتماسك من دون نقل الطاقه الخارجيه لظاهرة الإلتحام النووي . ان معيار لاوسن نسق العلاقة التي يجب أن تدركها كثافة البلازسما ووقت حصرها وحرارتها 

إخترع الفيزيائي السوفياتي لف اندريفيتش ارتسيموفيتش اول طوكاماك وهو عباره عن آله ذات حصر مغناطيسي حيث تسمح بدراسة البلازما في حالة الإلتحام ووضعت هذه الآلة في الخدمه عام 1963 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- الصواريــــخ -

تعود فكرة إبتكار الصاروخ إلى الصينين والهنود في القرن الثالث عشر ولكن بالطبع لم يكن مزوداً بمحرك 

في سنة 1895م إخترع المهندس بدروب بوليه صاروخاً يعمل على السوائل كالبنزين والأوزون ويتم إشعاله بواسطة الشمعه ولكن من المعلوم أن الصاروخ بحاجه إلى مواد إشتعال كيميائيه للإنطلاق 

إختراع اول صاروخ استطاع تخطي الجاذبيه كان لروسي اسمه زيميوركا في 21 آب 1957م كما إستطاع تركيب اول قمر إصطناعي بإسم سبوتنيك 

أرسل الأمريكيون اول صاروخ وإسمه أطلس في 17 كانون الأول 1957م 

أصبحت فرنسا ثالث دوله تطلق صواريخ اولها صاروخ ديامنت في 26 تشرين الثاني 1965م ويحمل القمر الإصطناعي استيريكس كما اطلقت فرنسا عام 1979م اول صاروخ تحت إسم إريان 

إبتكرت ناسا اول مكوك فضائي بإسم كولومبيا وأطلقته في 12 نيسان 1981م وهو عباره عن صاروخ من الممكن إستعادته وإستعماله مجدداً 

أطلقت الروس البوران وهو اول مكوك في 15 تشرين الثاني 1988م 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- علــم الجبــر -

يعتبر ديوفانت الإسكندراني الرائد الأول في علم الجبر وذلك في القرن الثالث 

طور العالمان الفرنسيان فرنسوا فييت وبيار دوفيرما علم الجبر ووصفا لغة خاصه به وذلك في عام 1591م 

أدخل علماء القرن الخامس عشر والسادس عشر على علم الحساب بعض رموز الجبر كعلامة الزائد والناقص وأكبر من وأصغر من المستخدمه حالياً وقد وضع جان ويدمان ديفر علامتي الزائد والناقص سنة 1489 ونشرهما ميشال ستيفل سنة 1544 

الرمز صح وضعه كريستوفر رودوف سنة 1526م 

أرخميدس هو أول من كاد يخترع اللوغاريتم عندما حاول أن يحدد عدد حبات الرمل اللازمه لملء الكون وذلك في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد 

إبتكر جون نابييه اللوغاريتم سنة 1614م وحيث يسمح نظامه بإستبدال الضرب بالجمع والقسمه بالطرح عبر إستخدام أرقام أصغر ولم يعجبه حصيلة ماوضعه فإكتشف مع صديقه هنري بريغز اللوغاريتم العشري 

أول من إنتبه الى وجوب إستخدام التوابع لحل بعض المشكلات كان العالم ليبنز وذلك في القرن السابع عشر حيث وضح أن بعض المتغيرات كالوقت والمسافه يمكن الربط بينهما والتعبير عن الواحد بواسطة الآخر وقد أتى الحساب التفاضلي نتيجة لتطور إتسعمال التوابع ونقله إلى فرنسا العالم جان برنوللي وذلك في القرن الثامن عشر وطوره فيما بعد البروفسور ليونارد أولر 

طور برنارد ريمان حساب التكامل في القرن التاسع عشر 

الهندسه اللاكميه تعنى بدراسة موقع الشيء الهندسي بالنسبه إلى الأشياء الأخرى لا بالنسبه لشكله وحجمه 

أول من بدأ هذا العلم كان دايفيد هيلبر في أوائل القرن العشرين 

يعتبر هنري بوان كاري مخترع الطوبولوجيا الجبريه والتفاضليه في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر 

حساب التكامل والتفاضل الغيرنموذجي والذي يعنى بتحديد وإستخدام الأعداد اللامتناهيه تم إكتشافه سنة 1960م على يد الأميركي إي روبنسون 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- الغواصـــــــات -

يعود صنع النماذج التجريبيه الأولى للغواصات إلى عام 1624م في إنجلترا وكان الهولندي كورنيليس دريبل اول من حقق هذا الإنجاز إلا أن النماذج العمليه لم تظهر قبل القرن العشرين 

لقد صنعت اول غواصه نوويه في الولايات المتحده سنة 1955م وتمكنت من تحقيق أرقام قياسيه في السرعه والتحمل 

إبتكرت المناطيد العسكريه في فرنسا في الثاني من نيسان 1794م وإستعملت في مهمات الإستطلاع العسكري بفرنسا إلا أن إستعمالها لم يتعمم كثيراً 

بدأ إستعمال الطائرات في مهمات الإستطلاع العسكري في عام 1911م وكان الإيطاليون الرواد في ذلك إذ أنهم إستعملوها في حربهم الإستعماريه في ليبيا 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- الطـــــــــب -

إستعمل الطبيب الفرنسي رينيه تيوفيل هيا سنت لاينك اول مسماع مؤقت وهو مايعرف الآن بسماعة الطبيبة وقد إستبدل لاينك الإسطوانه الخشبيه برقعة الورق وطور هذا الجهاز فيما بعد وحسن من قبل النمساوي سكودا والأمريكي كامان 

إخترع الأمريكيان غروم وبوني عام 1980م المسماع الإلكتروني 

إخترع الطبيب والفيزيائي الفرنس جان لويس بوازوبي عام 1891م المقياس الزئبقي لقياس الضغط الدموي 

عام 1881م إبتكر النمساوي ريترفون باخ المضغاط وهي آلة لقياس الدم الشرياني وقد طور هذا النموذج الفرنسي بيار بوتين عام 1889 

إبتكر الروسي كوروتكوف عام 1905م جهازاً قادراً على فحص الشرايين بالسمع بدلاً من لمسها 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- التلفـــــون -

إخترع الكسندر غراهام بل التلفون وذلك عام 1876م 

شغل اول سنترال بدوي في نيوهاقن عام 1878 وأمن هذا الخط الخدمه إلى 21 مشتركاً من بينهم الكاتب الشهير مارك توين 

سجل المان بي ستروجر براءة إختراعه الو سنترال تلفوني اوتوماتيكي عام 1891 

إخترع الأمريكي ويليام غراي جهازاً يسمح بتشغيل الهاتف بواسطة قطع نقديه وذلك في الثالث عشر من آب 1889 ووضع اول نموذج في بنك هارتفورد 

وضعت فرانس تيليكوم في الخدمه اول هاتف عمومي يستعمل بواسطة بطاقة وذلك عام 1983 

إخترعت شركة شيكاغو ماركروم عام 1916م اول جهاز ابراقي يرسل مباشرة نصاً مكتوباً إلى مركز الإستقبال على شكل حروف مطبعه وأصبح هذا النظام في سنة 1928 قيد الإستعمال وإنتشر على المستوى القومي بواسطة مختبرات بل تحت إسم التلكس وذلك في عام 1931 

سجل الإنكليزي الكسندر باين في 27 تشرين الثاني 1843 براءة إختراعه اول ناسخه برقيه 

إبتكر الباحث الفرنسي إدوارد بلين مصوره تلغرافيه عام 1907م وسماها بيليبنوغراف 

إبتكر المهندسان إيف وغراي فكرة التصوير المسافي وبرهنت مختبرات بل عمل هذا النموذج في إحدى وكالات الصحافه 

وصع اول فاكس على متن الطائرة منذ العام 1994م 

يعود الفضل في صنع الهاتف الفعلي الى ريجينالد إي فيسندن وذلك عام 1900 كما نجح فيسندن في تحقيق اول إرسال فيما وراء الأطلسي عام 1906 

اول جهاز للإتصال اللاسلكي المتحرك يعرف بالتوكي ووكي وأنجزت هذا الإختراع شركة موتوريللا وإستعمل لأول مره عام 1944م خلال عملية انزال بحريه 

كان لمؤسسة أريكسون الفضل في إنتشار الهاتف الخليوي في السويد عام 1979 

بدأ يعمم في فرنسا تركيب الهاتف داخل السيارات منذ العام 1985م مع شركة راديوكوم الفين 

اول هاتف ركب داخل قطار التي جي في منذ العام 1989م 

يستعمل الهاتف على متن الطائرات في الولايات المتحده الأميركيه منذ العام 1984 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- علــم الفلــك -

يعود علم الفلك إلى عصور ماقبل التاريخ حيث لم يكن يميز بينه وبين علم التنجيم أما اول مخطوطات عن علم الفلك فقد كتبت في القرن الثاني على يد بتوليميه 

يعتبر جاليليه اول عالم ايطالي إستعمل النظارات المكبره وذلك في عام 1609م وسمحت له بإكتشاف سفع الشمس والأقمار الأربعه التابعه لكوكب جوبيتر والتي تسمى حالياً بإسم جاليليه وكذلك أوجه كوكب فينوس وحلقات كوكب ساتورن وعشرات الآلاف من النجوم التي تكون درب التبانه والجبال وفوهات البراكين الموجوده على سطح القمر 

أول مرصده إخترعها إسحاق نيوتن وذلك في عام 1673م وقد طورت في القرنين السابع والثامن عشر على يد علماء إنكليز والمان منهم ويليام هيرشل وجوهانس هفليس 

حقق ويليام برسنز إنجاز اول مرصده عملاقه وذلك في عام 1842م 

أكبر مرصده موجوده في كالفيرونيا وقد وضعت في الخدمه في الثالث من حزيران 1948 

يعود الفضل في إختراع أكبر مرصده تعمل على الأشعه ماتحت الحمراء الى إنكلترا وذلك في عام 1977 ووضعت في جزيرة هاواي وهي مزوده بمرآه وسعها ثلاثه وثمانيه من عشره متر 

في عام 1992م أنجزت أكبر مرصده في العالم اسمها كيك ووضعت على جبل موناكيا ويبلغ قطر

----------


## ابن مصر

للرافع

----------


## بنت مصر

موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا ابن مصر 
ويستحق القراءة والاطلاع 

تسلم ايدك على هذا النقل المفيد وربنا ما يحرمناش من مواضيعك القيمة دائما


بسنت

----------


## مصراوى

وأنا أقول للطبع والحفظ بملف المواضيع القيمة
تحياتى

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
اخواتي الغالين 
بنت مصر 
مصرواي 
الله يبارك فيكم ويخليكم يارب 
اشكركم علي الاهتمام ومروركم الكريم 
ويارب دائما المحبة بيننا 
شاكر 
ابن مصر*

----------


## العمدة

أتعرف أخي الكريم أبن مصر ..

قرأت الموضوع مرتين .. وعجزت عن الرد .. الموضوع كبير .. ومهما يكن

فالرد قليل .. لايوفيك حقك  :: 


الف تحية لك ولمواضيعك المتميزة  ::

----------


## BLUE MAGIC

سلام 
ابصراحة موضوعك بالجدير لرد عليه ...
بس ليش ما كتبت عن اختراع المكيف لان احنا بالبحرين بدون الميكف نموت حر ( انا اعتقد مث ما اتقول عجوز اعرفها الا اخترع المكيف راح يدخل الجنة على اخترعه ) 

مع تحياتي لكم 
ختكم BLUE MAGIC

----------


## ابن مصر

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="solid,4,red" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=" dropshadow(color=gray,offx=4,offy=4)"]
بسم الله 
اخي الحبيب الصادق 
العمدة الغالي 
واللهي ياعمدة
 بيسعدني جدااا تشرفيك لااي موضوع لي
وكفاية كلامك الطيب الجميل 
اللي بحاول اخد منة لانة جميل وطيب 
تسلم ومتحرمش منك مروك الطيب 
تحياتي واحترامي
ابن مصر
[/poet]

----------

